# D10 Box reset



## myselfalso (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a question! 

I had an odd issue with one of my D10 boxes the other morning. When I woke up, the screen said it needed to be reauthorized. It provided the phone number, so I called them and reauthorized it. Everything's been fine since, no problems. 

So, my question is, why would/how could that happen?


----------



## chuck1996 (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't have any insight into your problem, but find it a coincidence that my D-10 box suddenly died yesterday. Maybe some sinister plot to get the D-10 boxes off the network.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the SD receiver forum.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Hard to say why this happened. But if it keeps happening, try removing and reinserting the Access Card to be sure it's seated properly.


----------

